# Goat with congestion



## Anonymouse (Jan 4, 2021)

Yesterday I let my 2 goats (1 male, 1 female) and herd of chickens out to free range in the pasture when I noticed that my billy goat sounded like he was congested.  He has a wheeze when he breaths and his nose is running.  I don't know much about goats but I can't imagine this is a good sign....  He is not particularly tame.  He will generally eat some treats out of my hand and take some scratches on his forehead but he won't let me grab or pet him.  So if he does need medication or treatment, please help me with options on how I might administer it?  Their goat house does have a locking door on it so when they bed down for the night, I can lock them in which might help me catch him (if needed).


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

Anonymouse said:


> Yesterday I let my 2 goats (1 male, 1 female) and herd of chickens out to free range in the pasture when I noticed that my billy goat sounded like he was congested.  He has a wheeze when he breaths and his nose is running.  I don't know much about goats but I can't imagine this is a good sign....  He is not particularly tame.  He will generally eat some treats out of my hand and take some scratches on his forehead but he won't let me grab or pet him.  So if he does need medication or treatment, please help me with options on how I might administer it?  Their goat house does have a locking door on it so when they bed down for the night, I can lock them in which might help me catch him (if needed).


if it continues to be congestion or a cough I would try to get some help and give him a subq injection of la300.  I say la 300 cuz you only have to do that when every 3 days though some people like to use nuflor.

if you can get in caught and put a collar and a lead rope you can tie him in a corner of a shed and press him against one wall to administer it. but there's no easy way unless you have a lot of money and have a goat or sheep shute system.


----------



## Anonymouse (Jan 4, 2021)

Daxigait said:


> if it continues to be congestion or a cough I would try to get some help and give him a subq injection of la300.  I say la 300 cuz you only have to do that when every 3 days though some people like to use nuflor.
> 
> if you can get in caught and put a collar and a lead rope you can tie him in a corner of a shed and press him against one wall to administer it. but there's no easy way unless you have a lot of money and have a goat or sheep shute system.


Is this something I can pick up at TSC or the feed store?  Or do I need to get it from the vet?

I really need to get them collars so I can capture them.  I've owned them for about 10 months now.  I've only had to actually catch them once when the vet came to deal with a scur that needed clipped.  I had to pin them in their goat house and loop a lead rope around the billy's neck.  Nearly choked the poor guy to death which made me feel bad.  He has never tried to butt me or anyone so I don't want to give him a reason to fear people.  The hard part will be actually GETTING the collar on....


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

Anonymouse said:


> Is this something I can pick up at TSC or the feed store?  Or do I need to get it from the vet?
> 
> I really need to get them collars so I can capture them.  I've owned them for about 10 months now.  I've only had to actually catch them once when the vet came to deal with a scur that needed clipped.  I had to pin them in their goat house and loop a lead rope around the billy's neck.  Nearly choked the poor guy to death which made me feel bad.  He has never tried to butt me or anyone so I don't want to give him a reason to fear people.  The hard part will be actually GETTING the collar on....


You may be able to find la 300 right now but you may have to settle for la 200.  a lot of drugs are hard to find right now. but this is a common antibiotic that you can get at the store.  the other (Nuflor/Drax.) you have to get from a vet and I would save those for when you've really got a bad case.
  I do most of mine without having a collar of course most of mine are easy to handle but I just come up and if I'm facing the side of the goat I come right up to them and I put my arm to the far side of the neck as I bend down over them pinning their head by my hip with my elbow and upper arm and then I can easily do a subq injection to either the neck near the shoulder or behind the leg.  by the way right now the la200 may be some other brand 200 but it's the same stuff. 
whether that technique will work depends on your size and the bucks size


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

la200 should be available at local farm store or feed store. the 300 just last longer so you don't have to give it everyday. it can just be harder to get right now for some reason.


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 5, 2021)

So were you able to get your buck anything or is he doing better?


----------

